# Today's range trip.



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, went shooting this afternoon. Met up w/ someone for the 2nd time that I met on another forum.

I took my SW99 and HK USPc - Put 100 rounds thru each gun. Out of all my guns, for me the SW99 is the most accurate. I took it in order to do the site competition that we have going here. I think in the future, I'll start taking only the HK USPc to get better w/ it, but it shoots very well.

That guy I met has a PX4 and a new Keltec 9mm. He let me shoot both. He gave me 3 mags loaded for the Keltec, but I only shot 2 mags. That things recoils very uncomfortably, and my wrist was hurting after just 2 mags. I didn't care for the looonngg, heavy DAO trigger either. It had 1 failure to extract on each mag - he kept having problems w/ it, and will probably have to return it.

This was the 2nd time I shot his PX4. This time, he has the sights set up more accurately (it was shooting WAY low when he got it and he sent it to someone to fix it). The gun is ok - I shot pretty decently with it - it just doesn't do anything for me. I shot two 20 round mags thru it. It is a nice gun, but I never plan to buy one. Not my thing.

I'll be putting up my targets after I clean my guns and take pics of them. I did both 7 and 15 yards.

Also picked up another 17 rounder for my Glock 34. I am trying to have 6 mags for each of my guns. I just need two more compact USP mags and 1 P99 mage, and I am there now


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Forgot to mention - guy next to me was shooting a S&W 500 revolver. Goo god, that thing is loud and puts out a tremendous pressure wave at an indoor range. I had to wait until his shot his cylinder out before I resumed shooting. It was just too much of a distraction. 

Each of those bullets must have cost him $2 or so :lol: :lol:


----------

